# Pregnant Doe panting



## granitecitygoatlady (Feb 24, 2016)

Beatrice is a ND doe. This will be her first kidding and I noticed today that she's panting a lot, almost like a dog. It's in the mid 70's here, temperature wise but they have plenty of shade and plenty of water to keep cool and none of the others are doing it. She is bred but we're not sure of the kidding date. If she took the first day she was in with the buck, day 145 would have been 2 days ago. She usually is very standoffish and won't let you get near her but today she doesn't seem to care when I come up to her and lets me pet her for a while before walking away. She's eating normally and staying with the others as well. Her ligs(if I'm feeling the right thing) are definitely still there and her udder is getting fuller every day. 
Here are some pictures I got this afternoon... Any ideas why all the panting? 




















Also, this is Kiwi. She's also a FF with the same possible kidding dates as Beatrice. I'm pretty sure she lost her mucus plug a couple weeks ago. She's acting completely fine. Any ideas how much longer?














Thanks for any advice!


----------



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

My goat was panting alot before she kidded. She was also having small contractions though... How are her ligaments? I would keep an eye out on her.


----------



## granitecitygoatlady (Feb 24, 2016)

How long did yours pant like that before kidding? And her ligs feel like they're still there to me, but I don't have a ton of experience.


----------

